# My Sheepy/fuzzy mice



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

This is one of my 1st sheepy/fuzzy mouse he is called jake.
I have others in self black, cinnamon and white, black and white, chocolate and white, silver fox,cream and white, self cream, blue and white and hereford.
I breed this breed of mice and many others and currently have some cream and white Buck left for sale ready in 2 weeks.









My little baby mice


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry first pics blury ops


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Couldn't open the first pic for some reason but nice fuzzy babes.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry about the pics here are some more of my sheepy/fuzzy mice


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

All the mice in these pics are 5-6 weeks old. Alfie and jake are 5 months old in there pics


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

VERY nice ! 

Like the idea of fuzzy-foxes.
That last pic of cinny+white doe looks gorgeous !


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks yes the chocolate fox is beautiful he has a really nice personality too. I have a black silver fox sheepy aswell.


----------

